# Language of labels when selling in the EU



## klura13 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello!

I’m wondering if anyone can clarify a labelling issue for me.

I am producing a line of t-shirts in the UK. These will have existing tags removed and my own custom tags inserted. My question pertains to EU law. I am obliged to state the fibre composition of the garment on a tag for example (e.g. 100% cotton) but I am unclear on which language this must be in:


_REGULATION (EU) No 1007/2011 on textile fibre names and related labelling and marking of the fibre composition of textile products

Article 16
The use of textile fibre names and fibre composition descriptions

3. The labelling or marking shall be provided in the official language or languages of the Member State on the territory of which the textile products are made available to the consumer…_

My question is this:
As I am producing the t-shirts in the UK I obviously have to have fibre composition stated in English. However, if someone in, say, Poland buys a t-shirt from my website, am I obliged to state the fibre composition in Polish too because I have made it available to consumers in the Polish market?

I am happy to fulfil my obligations but I want to keep text to a minimum on the labels if possible.

Can anyone clarify this part of the Directive? 
Much appreciated!


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

In the case of internet sales ( from a British website) that reads to me that you only need to label in English, as that is where the goods are being made available ( ie 'sold') to the consumer from. 

If you were selling to a Polish wholesaler/retailer for him to sell into Polish stores then I would interpret that as you needing to label the product in Polish, because that is were the consumer is going to be purchasing the goods from.

Generally speaking, the consumer is usually defined as the final retail customer, not a wholesale customer.


----------



## klura13 (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks Pat. I kind of read it like that too.


----------

